# New tires and lift kit installed



## aLOSTarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

I got 4 new Mud Lite XL tires and a High Lifter 2" lift kit.

27x10-12 on front from a stock 25x8-12
27x12-12 on rear from a 25x10-12


Makes a big difference ! 

Some before pics and after pics


----------



## aLOSTarrow (Feb 2, 2014)

a couple more after pics


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Looks good


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

sweet man. Hammer down.


----------



## KawieKrizanek (Feb 2, 2014)

very nice.


----------



## SLVRBRT (Jun 27, 2012)

Very nice. Makes me miss my old 650.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------

